

MNPP v0.0.9 has been released - jyr

Support for php 5.2.*, Set the php version to use from app preferences, Add default config for wordpress sites and Runs MNPP from console with php52 or php53.
======
jyr
Download MNPP - <http://getmnpp.org>

